# Luffa size?



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Approximately how long do you grow luffas in order to have a nice luffa for soaps? Is there some where to buy luffas until next growing season that won't break my bank? Tammy


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Wally.world.has.them.for.under.$2.

they.are.flat.but.when.you.put.them.in.water.they.get.nice.and.round.

the.reason.I.am.typing.this.way.is.I.spilt.Dr.pepper.on.my.keyboard.and.the.space.key.won't.work.now. :twisted

sorry

Sheryl


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sheryl :lol 

I have luffas growing in my garden and was coming here to ask when to harvest and what you do with them afterwards. Absolutely amazing how many are on there. It was only 4-5 plants on a 6 x 8 kennel panel. I know at least Vicki has grown some...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:rofl, really shouldn't drink Dr. Pepper and read some of these threads at the same time Sheryl! :rofl

Well, I can tell you that anything over three feet is to long. They wound up having too thin of a wall and no center. Lots of nice seed for next year though :biggrin. I suppose I'll just wait for next year as I was at our wally world yesterday and couldn't find any. They had cheap sponges but not real ones and I know the synthetic ones don't sell well. So I went for washclothes for basket stuffers. Tammy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

OK, now I'm worried about mine growing too long. Guess I'll pick one and see what's going on in there.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Judith, it takes months for the luffas to dry. Hang them in a basement or closet until they turn tan or feel hollow. After that you soak them in water to get the inside away from the outer wall. I know these I had were over three feet in length and its largest radius was at one foot. I should have realized the luffas were too big last fall and just dealt with the seeds then. So I would assume (bad thing doing that) a luffa that is five to six inches around would be more of what we are looking for, or maybe even less. UGH! What we don't do! :lol Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I found them in Dollar general / drug stores etc so just go looking not real expensive and abt 8 to 10 in long I put 3 in my 18" pvc pipe


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

So what is the radius on the 8-10 inch long ones? This way I'll know next year when to cut them. Tammy


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

The one I cut open is full of fiber even to the center so I think we're fine. About 4" diameter and 12" long. The plants are starting to die back. Is it time to cut the gourds and put them up to dry?


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh yeah loofa!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's an interesting link http://www.luffa.info/

And a direct link to pics on harvesting and peeling http://www.luffa.info/luffaharvest.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

would say they are abt 4in Tammy


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks Sondra.
Yeah I have the same link copied and pasted it my plant file, thanks Judith.
Now what to do with all these seeds? I only need about fifty...any takers? Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I want some


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I pick mine to dry when they are more than 3 inches across. I don't worry about how long because you can cut them when the ends taper so they are nice a uniform and just use multiple loofa's to fill your soap molds. I don't want mine so big around that I have to soak and squish mine into the 3 inch PVC.

I have a few growing over the trelisse opening of the garden they are beautiful plants, and a bunch over in the old soap room (now Joni's and Jace's house) on the chain link fence growing up into the trees. I am going to grow as many as I can next year, to have alot more loofa's and perhaps sell some.

They are certainly a conversation starter in the garden as folks guess they are cucumbers  I am going to put a dried loofa out in the garden just to show folks what they become. Definetly a pretty enough vine to not hide away. With the chickens soon to be in tractors, I am going to grow a bunch of loofa's over their old house to shade the rabbits. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Those are really cool ideas Vicki. I am going to grow a luffa trellis next year next to my herb garden and see if it won't add a little shade to the hebs. We have three sets of those portable carports that got distroyed this year so there are plenty of metal poles to use. I am hoping it will work out.

Sondra I am going to investigate the viability of these seeds before I send any out, try some indoors and make sure they didn't cross pollinate or any thing. Ought to be interesting in my living room in about two months. Hey I should have some pretty weird x-mas trees :lol. I'm going to plant them in some deep planters with a bunch of wire around the living room. I'll do two planters with dark seeds, I want to see the blossom cluster and vine growth. If there are any differences from the first grown plants then they have cross pollinated. I'll let you know. Tammy


----------

